# Alcohol: Where to find?



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

Where can I find:

a. Bud Light beer (Bud Light Beer From Anheuser-Busch - Up for Whatever)

b. Mike's Hard Lemonade (Mike's HardÂ®)

c. Smirnoff Ice (Smirnoff Ice® | Smirnoff - US)

Thanks
miky


----------



## NiceToqueEh (May 4, 2014)

In Canada.

Sorry, you'll have to find new favourites here.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try Baracuda. I'm pretty sure Smirnoff Ice is available here.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds like you are organising an underage party with booze!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Very girly drinks!!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

miky348 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where can I find:
> 
> ...


Baracuda. A quick google on African & Eastern and MMI will solve your dilemma. Is Butt Light actually considered to be a beer? More "like love on the beach."................:spit:


----------



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep, you guessed it correct. Wife's friends visiting from US


----------

